# Schönes Rezept für Karpfen



## maila25 (25. September 2005)

*Hallo, habe ein schönes Rezept für die Zubereitung für Karpfen gefunden.*

*Viel Spass und guten Hunger*

*Karpfen in Rotwein-Butter*

*Zutaten:*



800 g Filet vom Karpfen, geschuppt 
Salz und Pfeffer 
1 EL Zitronensaft 
200 g Möhre(n) 
150 g Porree 
200 g Fenchel - Knolle 
1 Bund Dill 
500 ml Wein, rot (z.B. Spätburgunder) 
100 ml Portwein 
200 ml Fond vom Fisch (Glas) 
2 Lorbeerblätter 
2 Gewürznelken 
4 Wacholderbeeren 
1 Zehe/n Knoblauch 
1 TL Pfeffer - Körner, schwarze 
1 TL Senfkörner 
1 EL Zucker 
4 EL Butterschmalz 
200 g Butter, kalte 

*Vorbereitung:*

Karpfen nehmen zusammen mit ihrer Nahrung im und auf dem Schlamm lebende Algen, Blaualgen und Bakterien auf. Diese enthalten die chemischen Substanzen 2-Methylisoborneol und Geosmin, welche den Modergeschmack verursachen. Diese Substanzen lagern sich v.a. im Fett der Tiere ein. Wenn man die Fische einige Tage in sauberem Wasser hältert verlieren sie den Modergeschmack. Schneller geht es aber mit folgender Methode:
Karpfen ausnehmen, entschuppen, entschleimen (eventuell noch Haut und Fett entfernen) und in ca. 3 cm dicke Scheiben schneiden.
Wasser und Weißwein mischen (1:1), 1/2 klein gehackte Zwiebel und eine zerdrückte Knoblauchzehe zugeben und die Fischstücke über Nacht in die Beize einlegen. Die Fischstücke müssen vollständig bedeckt sein. Stelle alles in den Kühlschrank.
 
*Zubereitung:*

Die Karpfenfilets in 8 gleich große Stücke schneiden, die Haut einritzen, den Karpfen mit Salz, Pfeffer und Zitronensaft würzen. Das Gemüse putzen und sehr fein würfeln. Den Dill hacken, die Stiele aufheben.
Den Rotwein mit Portwein, Fond, Dillstielen, Lorbeer, Nelken, Wacholder, halbiertem Knoblauch, Pfeffer und Senfkörnern und dem Zucker offen auf 1/4 Ltr. einkochen.
Den Fisch in heißem Butterschmalz auf jeder Seite 6-8 Min. braten und warm stellen. Die Gemüsewürfel in wenig Salzwasser 6-8 Min. garen, abschrecken.
Den Rotweinsud durch ein Sieb gießen und im Mixer aufschlagen. Nach und nach die kalte Butter dazugeben. Die Sauce einmal aufkochen, salzen und das Gemüse dazugeben.
Auf Tellern anrichten, die Karpfenfilets daraufsetzen und mit Dill bestreuen.


----------



## schwedenklausi (25. September 2005)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

hier meine zubereitung:
-ausnehmen
-waschen und säubern
-salzen
-zitrone in die bauchhöhle
-pfeffer
-suppengemüse 
-und dann die bauchhöhle verscließen
-14 bis 15 lagen feuchtes zeitungspapier ausbreiten
-den karpfen gut einschlagen
-das zeitungspapier zubinden
-und das geschlossene paket vorsichtig in den mülleimer geben

schwedenklausi


----------



## Hummer (25. September 2005)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

Ich finde diese Art von unkonstruktiven postings im Rezepteforum nicht besonders lecker, schwedenklausi. Hatten wir auch schon bei nem sushi-thread ("kann gar nicht so viel davon fressen, wie ich kotzen könnte" o.ä.). Ist für die Leute, die sich ernsthaft für die Zubereitung von Fisch interessieren und hier ihre Fragen stellen beziehungweise Rezepte posten ärgerlich.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## maila25 (25. September 2005)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

Hallo Schwedenklausi,

wenn Du nichts vernünftiges von Dir geben kannst,
dann halte Dich am besten Geschlossen.

Gruß Maik


----------



## arno (25. September 2005)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

Sehe ich auch so, das ist ne Sauerei von Dir Schwedenklausi!
Ob einmal oder mehrmals schon passiert, sowas macht man nicht!
Ansonsten geh in Anglerlatein und anderes gelaber!
Niemand hat was gegen einen flotten Spruch aber man sollte schon seinen beitrag leisten und nicht nur DUMM labern!


----------



## arno (25. September 2005)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

maila 25 , was gibst Du als Beilage dazu, ich muss ja noch satt werden?

Äh, ich meine jetzt Kartoffeln oder Reis oder was?


----------



## maila25 (26. September 2005)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

Hi Arno,

als Beilage nehme ich Kartoffeln, Kroketten oder Rösti Ecken.
Reis geht natürlich auch.
An Stelle der Rotweinsoße passt auch eine Senfsoße sehr gut.
Wenn Du willst stelle ich das Rezept noch rein.

Als Gemüsebeilage empfehle ich grünen Spargel oder Speckbohnen.

Gruß Maik


----------



## arno (26. September 2005)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

Maila, ja, mach mal!


----------



## maila25 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

Hi Arno,

hier die Senfsoße:

30g Butter
30g Mehl
500ml Milch oder Sahne (evtl. 1:1)
2EL Senf (mittelscharf)
Zitronensaft, Salz und Zucker

Butter im Topf erhitzen und das Mehl darin anschwitzen.
Mit der Milch ablöschen, den Senf zugeben und mit
Zitronensaft, Salz und Zucker abschmecken (evtl. auch noch mit Senf
je nach Geschmack).

Gruß Maik


----------



## arno (28. September 2005)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

maila, danke, ich werds dann bei gelegenheit ausprobieren!

Hat denn noch jemand gute Karpfenrezepte?

Ich habe mal was von karpfengullasch gelesen!
Kennt das jemand?


----------



## maila25 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

Hi Arno,

ich habe folgendes Rezept für Karpfengulasch gefunden.
Habe es aber selbst nie Probiert.

*Karpfengulasch



1 Karpfen, küchenfertig ca. 1 kg 

1 Zitrone(n), nur den Saft 

125 ml Öl 

½ Zwiebel(n), gewürfelt 

850 g Paprikaschote(n), gemischt, vorgegart (Konserve) 

850 g Tomate(n), geschält (Konserve) 

250 ml Wein, weiß, trocken 

2 EL Schmand 

Paprikapulver, edelsüß 

Salz 

Pfeffer, weiß 

3 Lorbeerblätter 

5 Körner Piment 

2 Paprika (Kirschpaprika) 

2 Peperoni, getrocknet 



Küchenfertigen Karpfen unter fließend kaltem Wasser abspülen, dann trocken tupfen. Vom Kopf bis zum Schwanz hin an der Rückengräte entlang ca. 3 cm tief einschneiden und ebenso an der Seite entlang, so dass ein Filet herausgelöst werden kann. Ebenso mit der zweiten Seite verfahren.

Fischfilets unter fließendem Wasser erneut abspülen, trocknen und in mundgerechte Stücke zerteilen. Fischwürfel auf einem tiefen Teller legen und mit Zitronensaft beträufeln - ca. 20 Minuten ziehen lassen.

In der Zwischenzeit für die Fischbrühe 1 Liter Wasser mit Lorbeerblättern, Piment, Kirschpaprika und Peperoni sowie Kopf und Abschnitten vom Karpfen zum Kochen bringen, Hitze auf minimal reduzieren, den sich entwickelnden Eiweißschaum von der Oberfläche schöpfen, dann etwa 45 Minuten bis zur weiteren Verwendung weiter köcheln lassen.
In einem großen Topf das Pflanzenöl erhitzen, Zwiebel darin glasig andünsten, mit Weißwein ablöschen. Eingelegtes Paprikagemüse abgießen, fein schneiden, in den Topf geben, verrühren, geschälte Tomaten zerkleinern, hinzufügen und wieder gut verrühren; auf kleiner Flamme ein 35 - 40 Minuten köcheln lassen.

Schmand in die Gemüse-Sauce geben, einrühren und kurze Zeit köcheln lassen.
Den Topfinhalt durch ein Haarsieb in einen zweiten Topf passieren, etwas Fischbrühe hinzugeben und verrühren. Mit Salz, weißem Pfeffer und Paprika kräftig bis scharf abschmecken.

Die Fischwürfel vorsichtig in die Sauce einlegen, 7-8 Minuten im offenen Topf gar ziehen lassen. Dabei keinesfalls kochen, der Fisch könnte sonst leicht auseinanderfallen.
Landestypisch reicht man dazu Salzkartoffeln und Gurkensalat. 


*

Ich hoffe Dir ist damit geholfen.

Gruß Maik


----------



## arno (29. September 2005)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

Klasse Maik!

Das klingt ja lecker ,ausser das ich eher frisches Gemüse nehmen würde!


----------



## arno (4. April 2008)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*



Techpuls schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Wenn ihr Rezepte aus der gehobenen Gastronomie haben wollt, dann besucht einfach mal:
> 
> ...


Klasse, das hast Du jetzt schon zwei mal geschrieben!
Und auch noch genau den gleichen Wortlaut!
Sieht ganz nach Schleichwerbung aus!|uhoh:#d


----------



## Franky D (4. April 2008)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

korrigiere ca. 22mal hat er das jetzt schon geschrieben und jedesmal das selbe


----------



## arno (4. April 2008)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

Oha, ich bin erst auf zwei gestoßen!
Dann werde ich mal den Thomas fragen, ob das erlaubt ist!


----------



## Franky D (4. April 2008)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*



arno schrieb:


> Oha, ich bin erst auf zwei gestoßen!
> Dann werde ich mal den Thomas fragen, ob das erlaubt ist!


 
jop tu das mal


----------



## arno (4. April 2008)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

PN ist raus.
Leider hab ich keine Telefon Nr. von Thomas, sonst hätte ich glatt angerufen!


----------



## Franky D (4. April 2008)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

gut joa wäre fast angebracht in so einem fall


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2008)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

bin zwar kein freund der verwarnungs- und sperrpolitik, aber das ist unter aller kanone.


----------



## arno (5. April 2008)

*AW: Schönes Rezept für Karpfen*

Moin!
Der Typ ist jetzt wohl draußen.
Naja, war keine feine Art und Schleichwerbung in solcher Form braucht man nicht.
Ich hab auch, weiter oben wo ich ihn zitiert habe, den Link zu seiner Seite rausgenommen.
Weil wenn, dann richtig!


----------

